# These people are nuts.....



## Pappy (May 20, 2018)

But it’s not what you think.

 

From a a different view.....


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2018)

Huh ?


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2018)

Looks like a good way to get to visit the Emergency Room at the nearest hospital.


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow heart attack


----------

